# I guess I'm not the only one with a thing for makeup..



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello everyone! I'm Rachel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've been lurking this site for awhile ever since I discovered it while googling makeup tutorials.
I've always loved makeup, and I've recently gotten into experimenting with different looks and just becoming addicted to buying and playing with makeup.
The fact that my city finally opened it's first Sephora has definitely made me even more excited despite the fact that's on the other side of town. xD

Anyway, hi!


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 6, 2008)

welcome, Rachel


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for the welcomes, ladies!


----------



## msmack (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 15, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Susanne (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)

no , not the only one


----------

